# How to: Breeding Yellow Shrimps Techniques



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Even though I don't have my yellow shrimps yet, I'm wanting to breed them. What do you do in order to have a succesful breeding colony of shrimps?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the type of shrimp would help  check out the "how to breed cherry shrimp" sticky at the top of the shrimp forum. basically applies to all neocaridinas (i believe)


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

exactley same as yellow shrimp. They dont really need anything special. If they live they will most likley reproduce.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Really weird, but I've been having problems trying to get my yellows to breed.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

I would do these steps 


increase feeding slightly
increase water change
add carbon
add purigen


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

What's purigen?


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

artificially carbon that works better

carbon and purigen would not be ran together it would be either.
they both work 

go to the seachem site to learn about purigen


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Purigen and carbon are not needed if your other water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrates) are correct. Ammonia should be zero, nitrite should be zero, and keep nitrates below 40. I have been breeding red cherry shrimp for 2+ years and the only chemical I use is dechlorinator. No Amquel, zeolite, Purigen, or carbon for me. I have all natural tanks and they breed like crazy. 

My shrimp tanks: pH 7.4, rather soft water, temp 70-78F depending on season, lights on (for Java moss) 12 hrs per day, 50% water change every Saturday. 

IMO, adding any other chemicals to a tank obfuscates the issue.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

bulrush said:


> obfuscates


Good word. 

KISS has worked well for me too with all kinds of shrimp.


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Really weird, but I've been having problems trying to get my yellows to breed.


i have gone through two batch. I went from 20/25 shrimp to 5 remaining shrimp. And my only berry female has drop her eggs twice. Sigh.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kent has some good products to help maintain water quality, artificially. The are sold to the SW market but will work in fresh water as well.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~filter_media_kent_marine.html

*Kent Marine Reef Carbon Filter Media

**Kent Marine Nitrate Sponge Filter Media

*And if its not a heavily planted tank.*Kent Marine Phosphate Sponge Filter Media*

Also good is

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~filter_media_aquarium_pharmaceuticals.html


*Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Bio-Chem Zorb*

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_searchItem~IdCategory~FIFM~vendorname~Boyd_Enterprises~vendorcode~BE.html

*Boyd Chemi Pure Elite 11.74oz

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~category~Poly_Filter_12_x_12_Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies_Filter_Media_Mechanical_Pads~vendor~Poly_Bio_Marine~SearchStr~~action~view~idProduct~PB1113~idCategory~FIFMMEPM.html

**Poly Filter*

All these are great products that will help provide superior water quality, if you can afford them lol

Breeding links:

http://www.wikihow.com/Breed-Red-Cherry-Shrimp (it is my understanding that breeding yellow and RCS is the same )

http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules/Jig/index.php? (Shrimp Forum)

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/yellow_shrimp.shtml

http://www.shrimpfanatics.com/shrimp-yellow.html


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

are the yellows shedding. the females can only get pregnant right after shedding. if they are not shedding much, they could have an iodine def.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Arakkis said:


> are the yellows shedding. the females can only get pregnant right after shedding. if they are not shedding much, they could have an iodine def.


Gah, I think you've got it for my problem. I've noticed that my shrimp molt after WCs.

In my overcrowded RCS tanks, I do WCs every other day, sometimes daily and they're always molting.

In the yellow cherry tank, I do a WC once a month or so because there's not many of them....and as a result, they don't molt as often and can't get berried.

I think...right?


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Gah, I think you've got it for my problem. I've noticed that my shrimp molt after WCs.
> 
> In my overcrowded RCS tanks, I do WCs every other day, sometimes daily and they're always molting.
> 
> ...


If it is Iodine deficiency that is easy to fix.

*Kent Marine Super Iodine

OR

**Kent Marine Tech-I

Or

**Kent Lugol's Solution

*the last one being the most powerful and easiest to overdose.
Bottle says 1 drop per 25 gallons of water. so a bottle will last forever.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~additives_kent_marine_iodine.html


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm only saying my lack of WCs may have led to a reduction in molting, and thus, decreased breeding frequency. I do not thing I have an iodine deficiency.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

epicfish said:


> I'm only saying my lack of WCs may have led to a reduction in molting, and thus, decreased breeding frequency. I do not thing I have an iodine deficiency.


hmm if your water changes add iodine,and thus the shrimp do molt, i would say you do have a deficiency between water changes and I know from my SW experience that Iodine is used up fairly quickly by SW inverts at least.I would Wager a Guess that freshwater shrimp do in fact use it up fairly quickly as well, at least in tanks with a lot of shrimp.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

vance71975 said:


> hmm if your water changes add iodine,and thus the shrimp do molt, i would say you do have a deficiency between water changes and I know from my SW experience that Iodine is used up fairly quickly by SW inverts at least.I would Wager a Guess that freshwater shrimp do in fact use it up fairly quickly as well, at least in tanks with a lot of shrimp.


I've been in the SW hobby for several years now also, and I know this too. However, I'd rather just do more than one WC a month versus dosing iodine.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

epicfish said:


> I've been in the SW hobby for several years now also, and I know this too. However, I'd rather just do more than one WC a month versus dosing iodine.


Also a good solution! With my back i tend to delay WC when ever possible so if i can put 1/2 a drop of something in the tank and delay the water change 2 weeks more ill go that way, less painful for me lol!


----------

